# Boostbox



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

Any one know where I can get a boostbox for mounting a pid and pressure gauge in

They look very cool and integrated on the top of a classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Try @FairRecycler


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm far behind with updates on here, I'll try to sum up everything in short.

Lately I found out the PID can possibly overheat in the case the machine is being left on steam mode for more than an hour. This caused misreading of the RTD signal and so 2-3°C fluctuation in temp made the algorithm struggling to settle down at a stable temp when switched back to brew function.

overheated PID 

By now I settled with a closed cell silicone sponge sheet insulation at the bottom of the boost box, this also effects as a bottom shield so water can't get into the top neither. It was challenging to find a secure, but quick release and also easy to install fitting method for this, but finally I managed.

There is also a 40mm 12V DC silent fan at the rear of the BoostBox encouraging air circulation within the box, with a 12V DC PSU. Again mounting and positioning was a bit of a pain, but I'm happy with the current status. On the flip side the 12V DC PSU opened some other options like LED lighting, or to power a pump controller for pressure profiling - in the future.

I've also revisited the pressure gauge, due to several reasons, but more about that on the relevant thread soon.

I decided not to sell it individually this year, but building up machines with the BB to gather sufficient amount of experience and feedbacks, for a user friendly installation process, supported with a clear step by step guide.

I really enjoy the on the fly temp surf.

I include some photos of the recent machine up for sale on eBay. It was a pleasure to build this one, I've never seen such a clean and spotless machine.

View attachment 47573


----------



## FairRecycler (Sep 26, 2019)

Haha I've just realised, I posted it to the wrong thread 🤣🤣


----------



## serpentiny (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi @FairRecycler how can I get one 3D printed box plus pressure gauge and may be LED light? 

P.S: We had written to each other on eBay and I want to order the box for a while.


----------

